# Squirrel shows up in couple's vacation picture



## AOfficer2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

Saw this on the news. I think it's a pretty cool picture, thought I would 
share.










Your Shot - Daily Dozen - National Geographic Magazine


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Bastard squirrel wrecking peoples pictures.......


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

That's the last existing picture before the thing turned on them and mauled them with its big scratchy claws.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Was that the one that was in that lady's cleavage on another thread?? Hahaha


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

You'se all think it's funny huh?
Well just look at the squirrels right hand.

If the photog took an another 2 seconds before snapping that shot you would have a completely different opinion of sweet Mr. Squirrel.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Honestly if you look at the pic the rodent is in focus, the people are not. The photographer was taking a pic of the squirrel not the people. The people are the tresspassers in pic. I wonder how the rat felt?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

only minutes later Professor Nuttly was removed from this world by the couples faithful dog Murder Hound


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

:L: Jett!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Seriously has anyone here actually eaten squirrel, just wondering if people really eat it.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Tastes good if prepared properly. Half way between rabbit and venison.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

7costanza said:


> Seriously has anyone here actually eaten squirrel, just wondering if people really eat it.


I once ate the liver of one 7, with some farva beans and a nice key-yantee.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVlkZVAw8Gc"]YouTube- I ate His liver with some fava beans...[/nomedia]


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Squirrel is fine. So is wild rabbit, woodchuck, and pigion/dove, (urban roof quail). There are all vegans and don't have that gamey taste. Roast em, pick em, make a pie out of them. Your guests, at your next party, will never know the difference. Beaver, on the other hand has a stronger flavor.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Two words for you people: Omaha Steaks.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Beaver, on the other hand has a stronger flavor.:wink:


mmmmmmmm the breakfast of champions...


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

I heard he likes you too ...












7costanza said:


> mmmmmmmm the breakfast of champions...


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Tuna said:


> Beaver, on the other hand has a stronger flavor.


Yeah Tunes, we all know that, well, *most *of us know that, but isn't that why they invented Massengill products?


Nuke_TRT said:


> YouTube - I ate His liver with some fava beans...


Well I was thinking of this, but yours is funny too Nukah.. 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwsGw7_H398"]YouTube- Dumb & Dumber Look at the fun bags on that hose hound![/nomedia]


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Why you guys gotta ruin a perfectly good post?? I actually think the picture is cute dammit.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

7costanza said:


> Seriously has anyone here actually eaten squirrel, just wondering if people really eat it.


Yes I have had squirrel pie once. Wasnt bad I just dont think I would go out of my way to have it again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

kttref said:


> Why you guys gotta ruin a perfectly good post?? I actually think the picture is cute dammit.


Squirrels are just rats with good public relations.....they're cute until they set up shop in your attic.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Squirrels are just rats with good public relations.....they're cute until they set up shop in your attic.


Valid point. I like chipmunks better...SOOO CUTE:


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

LawMan3 said:


> Chipmunks are useless rodents too. They dig holes all over my lawn! The only good chipmunk is a chipmunk pancake plastered to the pavement.


So angry!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> So what happens to black squirrels in America???


They get arrested by the Cambridge Police Department.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

jedediah1 said:


>


Now see that.. And who says race relations in America is bad..
Those scampering squirrels are just like the black & white cookie. I love the Black & White cookie.
It's like two races of flavor living side by side. It's a wonderful thing isn't it? Peace.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

kttref said:


> Valid point. I like chipmunks better...SOOO CUTE:


Deceptively cute, but that ROCK TIGER is pure compact savagery!


----------

